# pics of Schatze



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

I posted in my welcome thread that I just got done working for a vizsla breeder. He gave me a v as a gift. I choose Schatze - I met her when she was 2 days old and took care of her until last month when we moved and she came with. I could have taken a new puppy, but I had become very attached to Schatze. I named her at 5 weeks.

Mom & pups









5 weeks


















And her now. She's 14 months.









She is a lot shorter than your average V. My boss breeds hunting lines and likes smaller v's with blockier heads. Her dad also tends to throw a lot of white, so she has too much white to be registered. But to make up for that, she's a hunting machine.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Just Beautiful! How much does she weigh if you don't mind me asking? (I'm curious because I think Blaze might be on the small side @ 52 lbs , 17 1/2 months. - my first V was smaller and I like them smaller than larger personally)
Carolyn


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

she weighs 40 lbs. I should measure her height sometime...


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Blaze said:


> Just Beautiful! How much does she weigh if you don't mind me asking? (I'm curious because I think Blaze might be on the small side @ 52 lbs , 17 1/2 months. - my first V was smaller and I like them smaller than larger personally)
> Carolyn


Is Blaze a male? Our guy just turned 2 and is also 52 lbs. I think he is on the small side.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Vlicked, Blaze is Male. Still about 50. I must measure his height. He's lean but not too ribby.


----------

